
Queens of the Stoned Age - pavel_lishin
http://www.gq.com/story/green-angels-weed-delivery-models-new-york
======
ArtDev
She should expand to my State. where it is already legal!

Weed deliveries are even advertised on billboards now.

------
dikdik
This is literally a plot line from the show "Weeds".

